# Nikon Fullframe mirrorless coming?



## AvTvM (Apr 21, 2015)

http://nikonrumors.com/2015/04/20/new-nikon-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-on-the-horizon.aspx/#comments

Of course, "regular F-mount" and "small size (similar to Oly EM1 / Sony A7)" does not go together at all  

But still ... I really hope Nikon comes out with a top-notch mirrorless FF system and catches Canons' asleep at the wheel geriatric ward management team with their pants down.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2015)

NR]
"[i]Dimensions: 143.5 x 110 x 66.5mm
Weight: 765g
...
The announcement will be in the next 2-3 months said:


> "small size (similar to Oly EM1 / Sony A7)"



BTW didn't find that quote about size in the NR post. I could only find 
[quote author=NR]_*retro design* (something like the Olympus OMD)_[/quote]

Let's see what will be announced then... (and if Canon will react anyway. Don't think so)


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmmm .. I see this on the linked NR page:



> the camera will be small (*about the same size as the Olympus E-M1)*
> 
> Read more on NikonRumors.com: http://nikonrumors.com/2015/04/20/new-nikon-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-on-the-horizon.aspx/#ixzz3XvKWWddJ


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2015)

It's starting.... Very good.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Hmmm .. I see this on the linked NR page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Didn't get that.
But as you stated if still with the F mount and no a dedicated mirrorless mount (+adapter for F lenses) there will be no improvements in overall system size and optimized optical design. There the Sony solution is still ahead (in principle, not with the existing lens portfolio).


----------

